# Viewsonic VOT550 HTPC, Does anybody have it or has anybody seen it in action?



## rizzi_nyc (Mar 12, 2010)

In my everlasting search for the best way to play movies, music and Tv through my home theater, I came across the Viewsonic VOT550. It looks to be the most full featured of its competitors, i.e., Mac Mini, Dell Zino, and Gateway SX2840. Actually, the latter seems to blow all away as far as specifications, with exception to the Viewsonic having a Blu Ray drive. This is fairly important to me, so I'm leaning towards the Viewsonic. The only problem is that I can't seem to find any reviews of it. 

Does anybody have any feedback on this device? Thank you.


----------

